# June 2017 PoTM Voting



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2017)

Photo of the Month for June 2017.  Best of luck to all of our nominees.  Voting ends in 7 days.

1. "Just Another Sunrise" by @bulldurham






2.  "After Bath Shakedown" by @bulldurham





3. "Rothko in the Rockies?" by @otherprof





4. "Firecracker" by @oldhippy





5.  "Untitled" by @JacaRanda





6.  "Annie 02" by @starkkarim





7. "Greenish Puffleg" by @Donde





8.  Untitled by @starkkarim





9.  "Lagoon" by @Sil





10.  "Stormy Peaks" by @kalgra





11. "Queen" by @starkkarim





12. "A little pre-4th cuteness" by @smoke665


----------



## tirediron (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow... looks like one of our best months ever in terms of the outstanding quality of the images!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 2, 2017)

Anyone got a dart I can borrow?  It's getting darned hard to choose one these days.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Wow... looks like one of our best months ever in terms of the outstanding quality of the images!!




Indeed...VERY difficult to choose a best of from so many fine, fine images. Perhaps the single best month I have ever seen on TPF.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm going to get in my time machine in order to choose   (See thread title)


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I'm going to get in my time machine in order to choose   (See thread title)


smart...


----------



## weepete (Jul 2, 2017)

very tough choice.


----------

